# CÁCH NHẬN BIẾT MÀN KHUNG KHÔNG KHOAN TƯỜNG CHÍNH HÃNG EASY DREAM



## TRẦN CÔNG HOÀNG (13/5/21)

*Có Nên Dùng Màn Khung Không Khoan Tường Không ? Loại Màn Nào Tốt ?*

*♦ Màn khung không khoan tường có nhưng đặc điểm gì nổi trội ?*
Không khoan tường
*Không Khoan giường * , tính thẩm mỹ cao ,dễ lắp ráp di chuyển   *khung màn đẹp* tiện gọn thiết kế thông minh tiện gọn, tháo lắp di chuyển cũng như làm quà tặng quà cưới ,Tân Gia ,trang trí nhà cửa khách sạn, resort , homestay , ..........
Thao tác lắp được gắn kết các đoạn  *chỉ 15 phút quý khách đã tự lắp* được chiếc *màn khung không khoan* tường *không cần đến thợ hoặc đàn ông*  ,, Tự mình làm cũng là 1 thành quả .

*



*
Màn khung không khoan tường ( mùng ngủ mã 8013H) màu trắng đẹp

Màn khung không khoan tường cũng như màn khung hiện đại  đại phát triển nghiên cứu từ những chiếc màn khoan tường truyền thống nâng cấp  và kết hợp sự tinh hoa của phương Đồng +Phương Tây   EASY DREAM và các chuyên gia hàng đầu thế giới đã cho ra đời màn khung không khoan tường đến nay đã có hàng triệu người trong và ngoài nước tin dùng và hài lòng về sản phẩm .




Màn khung không khoan tường ( mùng ngủ 8013H  màu xanh lục đậm )





Màn tròn mùng ngủ đa năng không khoan tường sử dụng được các loại giường   từ 1m đến 2.2m


*► Cách chọn mua loại màn tốt cũng như phân biệt Màn khung chính hãng Easy Dream *

-Màn khung không khoan tường thì quan trọng nhất vẫn là chất liệu khung




Đối với  hàng thường dưới 2 tr  thì khung màn tốt nhất là phải ray đôi ,, nếu là ray 1 thì bản lớn to dày
Chân màn bằng thép hoặc inox   nếu chân nhựa phải là loại nhựa cao cấp




















*► TẠI SAO KHÔNG KHOAN TƯỜNG - THÌ LẮP KIỂU GÌ ? - CÂU HỎI HAY ... LIKE ! *
*



*
*► CÒN NHỮNG MẪU MÀN KHÔNG KHOAN TƯỜNG CAO CẤP HƠN VỚI GIÁ TRÊN 2.000.0000 đổ lên thì sao  ?*
Tính năng vượt trôi gì so với màn dưới 2 tr



♦Các khớp nối bằng ốc vít










♦ Độ cao cao hơn chất liệu khung vải dày hơn




♦ Có thêm dây kéo ròng rọc ( dây rút )
*►  Nhược điểm : 1 Vải ví dụ điển hình về màn khoan tường  và 1 số bất cập ?.*
*Nhà bạn mới xây đồ dùng trong nhà còn di chuyển cũng như giường để cho phù hợp . Trong quá trình sử dụng màn khoan tường thì gặp vấn đề  : Đục khoan bể hư hỏng tường  , Cố định màn  bạn muốn di chuyển giường cũng gắp khó khăn ,tường yếu thì có thể sập - do khung màn khoan tường nặng 
►Ưu Điểm:  Của màn khoan tường thì chắc hơn , độ rung nhúng ít *


*NGUỒN BÀI VIẾT WEB* : Có Nên Dùng Màn Khung Không Khoan Tường Không ? Loại Nào Tốt Chính Hãng ?


----------

